# سؤال في مختبر ميكانيكا الموائع



## دانا فلسطين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
قمنا بعمل تجربة في مختبر ميكانيكا الموائع لقياس التدفق باستخدام جهاز venturi
وقد طرحت عدة اسالة لاجابتها استطعت ان اجيب عن جميعها الا سؤال
وهو
Is there effect if the outlet in venturi meter used insted of in let?
فهل يوجد تاثيرات اذا قمنا بعكس مدخل ومخرج الجهاز؟​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا يختلف

الventuri مصمم على اساا انة يعمل خنق للflow على زاوية 20 و diffusion لل flow على زاوبة 5 تقريبا 

كما هو مبين بالصورة







و لية اصلا عايز تعمل عكس للinlet????????????????


----------



## دانا فلسطين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ما خص طريقة العمل
انا بدي اعرف تاثير عكس المخرج والمدخل عى المعادلة والتجربة


----------



## دانا فلسطين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا ما بدي اعمل عكس
بس انا بحكي على فرضا تم عكس المداخل هل يوجد تاثير؟


----------



## دانا فلسطين (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخوان بتمنى لو حد عندو معلومة يساعدني


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 سبتمبر 2009)

> ما خص طريقة العمل
> انا بدي اعرف تاثير عكس المخرج والمدخل عى المعادلة والتجربة



ازاى بتسأل سؤال زى دة و ميخصكش طريقة العمل

طريقة العمل هى اللى هتوضحلك لو عملتى العكس اية النواتج اللى هتم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

و معادلات اية اللى عايزاها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو معطى طريقى عمل للجهاز -- لية هيدى معادلات لطريقى اخرى خاطئة؟؟؟؟؟ هتفيد في اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دانا فلسطين (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخي 
هلا لما تعمل تقرير بمختبر بيكون ضمن التقرير فقرة مناقشة 
من ضمن المناقشة طرح علينا المحاضر عدة اسالة
منها انو لو تم عكس ال inlet و outlet
وكمان سؤال لو خلينا الجهاز عمودي مو افقي
انا عرفت اجاوب الاسالة كلهم
الا سؤال تاثير العكس
بتمنى تكون فهمتني


----------



## محمد الاكرم (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام
لك ابنتاه محاولة​ 

This is a general expression and can be used irrespective of
the flow direction, inclination from horizontal or vertical
position. This equation is applicable for orifice meters and
nozzle flow meters also




.​ 
المصدر
Fluid Mechanics and Machinery
http://www.ebookee.com.cn/Fluid-Mechanics-and-Machinery-Second-Edition_274010.html
وفقك الله


----------



## mo'men nabil (22 ديسمبر 2010)

انا طالب في اولي ميكانيكا هندسة اسكندرية و ادرس جهاز الفينشوري ميتر في مادة fluid mechanics 
تصميم الجهاز بهذه الزوايا المحددة يرجع لحاجتنا لتقليل ال-eddies- المتكونة عند خروج المائع بالطريقة المعتادة لاستخدام الجهاز اي قبل قلبه كما في سؤال حضرتك
لكن عند قلبه حيحدث العكس اي تكون دوامات كثيرة جدا علي الجانبين بالقرب من منطقة خروج المائع عند خروجه و بالتالي حيتأثر ال-flow rate- اي حيتأثر نسبة المائع الخارجة و كذلك سريانه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد انه في حال عكس المدخل والمخرج يحتاج الامر الى تبديل مكان مقياس الضغط على المدخل الى المخرج ليتحقق فرق الضغط المطلوب في المعادلة حيث ان منطقة الاختناق يكون هناك تخلخل وبالتالي لا تكون قراءة الضغط صحيحة في حال بقي مقياس الضغط في مكانة .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 فبراير 2011)

اذا عكست الفنتوري وكان قياس سوف يصبح غير قياسي فقط اي يصبح فنتوري غير قياسي


----------



## alqahtani (24 سبتمبر 2011)

تكفون ياشباب ابي شرح مفصل لمبرهنة برنولي باستخدام انبوب فنتوري

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
مطلوب مني تقرير ارفعه بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررعة


----------



## رانيا م (24 سبتمبر 2011)

alqahtani قال:


> تكفون ياشباب ابي شرح مفصل لمبرهنة برنولي باستخدام انبوب فنتوري
> 
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
> مطلوب مني تقرير ارفعه بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررعة





​ ​ ​ ​ ​ Applying Bernoulli ​ 

 By the using the continuity equation we can eliminate the velocity _u2_,
​ 

 Substituting this into and rearranging the Bernoulli equation we get​ 

 
To get the actual discharge





This can also be expressed in terms of the manometer readings 







Thus the discharge can be expressed in terms of the manometer reading
:: 





​ 
اتمنى ان تفيدك هذه المعادلات :56:​


----------

